# WireMesh.



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I cant find any place to buy wire mesh.
Does anyone have any suggestions of where?
Im in California but hopefully a common place thats everywhere.
Ive tried Home Depot, and a couple random stores. I just cant find any. :[

If you made a cage out of mesh wire, where did you get yours?


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm in Fresno... Which part of Cali are you?

I found mine at Lowes.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I got it at lowes....im in Fla.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Use plastic coated or paint it with child-safe enamel... else it will get nasty fast.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Use plastic coated or paint it with child-safe enamel... else it will get nasty fast.


Everybody told me that when I was building mine. 
It has been almost 3 months and it isnt nasty at all.

I did though switch cages only because I found a bigger one in the garage.
(I had to wait to use it because it has large spacing.)


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

It will sooner or later. Galvanized wire will trap the urine and when it starts to stink, there's no getting rid of it. Many people end up throwing their galvanized wire cages out.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

it should be easily found at home improvement stores. perhaps you are using the wrong name or something. it can also be called hardware cloth. maybe using that name will help...? i don't know. but good luck. please post pictures of the cage once you're done making it. i love seeing what other people have made for their ratties.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Well they cant pee on it because it is covered by tile.
Unless they can aim really good....lol...


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks for that image Matt! XDDD

And Lowes, I didn't try there I believe...
And coating it, like with paint? Isn't that pricey?
Can I get a child safe spray like paint or coating?
Where the **** to cage makes get their mesh?!

:]]


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Sparker said:


> I'm in Fresno... Which part of Cali are you?
> 
> I found mine at Lowes.


Novato. Little town. :]


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

dont look for hardware mesh, try hardware cloth, =). I got mine at home depot.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hippy said:


> I cant find any place to buy wire mesh.
> Does anyone have any suggestions of where?
> Im in California but hopefully a common place thats everywhere.
> Ive tried Home Depot, and a couple random stores. I just cant find any. :[
> ...



Chances are ur going there and asking for half inch wire mesh. Its called hardware clothe I think if u go to a hardware store and they dont have hardware cloth then u can laugh in they faces. Trust me home depot will have it if they r selling hardware there. Ask for HARDWARE CLOTH. About the whole coating the mesh issue the galvanized is allright to use but coated will be easier to maintain if ur rats go potty on the mesh. My rats dont go to the bathroom anywhere but they litter so i dont worry bout the galvanized mesh being a downfall. I used alluminum to make the litter pan it was easy and looks allright. hope this help -Josh


----------

